# Three Places you intend to visit this year that you haven't yet!



## Bostonian (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay... So here is the deal, this year I want to be a bit adventurous and I have picked out three places I intend to visit and ski.

1. Black Mountain in NH - This place looks really underrated and a lot of fun.

2. Berkshire East in MA - Again a little off the radar and a place that looks like a lot of fun especially on a powder day

3.  Mount Snow in VT -  I can honestly say I have never skied it... So I figure why nmot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Middlebury Snowbowl

Owl's Head - if I get my act together and get a new passport

Those are the only places on the radar I haven't been before.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 6, 2014)

I will not get to any I have never skied before but, I am planning to get to a few I haven't been to in a long time.   #1 on that list will be Stowe (with the Ski Vermont Pass).  Probably 20+ years since I've been there.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## HD333 (Nov 6, 2014)

Jay
Bolton


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 6, 2014)

Hickory in the Daks, couple places in CO, haven't decided yet, maybe Breck and Loveland. The only place I've skied in CO is A-basin.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't know if it's going to happen this year but I'd love to get up to Lake Louise & Sunshine Village then drive the Glacier Highway up to Marmot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2014)

Jay
Snowbasin,
Powder Mtn

Not sure if any of those will happen, but they are all achievable.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Mt. Snow
Okemo
Stratton


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2014)

Gore
Whiteface
Saddleback

Also Bolton Valley is a day trip, and I have the fox 44 card...  Owls Head is intriguing.  We'll see on that one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Mt. Snow
> Okemo
> Stratton



No Yawgoo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Middlebury Snowbowl
> 
> Owl's Head - if I get my act together and get a new passport
> 
> Those are the only places on the radar I haven't been before.



They letting you back in?


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> No Yawgoo?



Saving that one for two years from now.  With MRG and Stowe.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2014)

This thread resurfaces each year, and each year I post in it and fail miserably. Like Charlie Brown attempting to kick the football.

With that in mind, these are the three I would LIKE (no promises) to hit this season.


1) Middlebury Snowbowl
2) Mont Sutton
3) Mad River Glen


Of those, Mont Sutton is the most likely chance for success given it's close to where I stay in Vermont.  MRG is the least likely for me to achieve, because most of the people I ski with are snowboarders.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This thread resurfaces each year, and each year I post in it and fail miserably. Like Charlie Brown attempting to kick the football.
> 
> With that in mind, these are the three I would LIKE (no promises) to hit this season.
> 
> ...



You should get to MRG. If you are a fan of Smuggs you will have a blast.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 6, 2014)

Verbier
Megeve
Courmayer

 I know its a bit exotic, but I am heading over to Europe again in February.

Domestically- #1 goal is to get my kids their first day at MRG.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *You should get to MRG*. If you are a fan of Smuggs you will have a blast.



It sounds like everything I love in a mountain, and the fact it's a museum to skiing makes it sound even better.


----------



## octopus (Nov 6, 2014)

Wildcat
jay
mt washington


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

Well we have a tendency to share the love and ski at 15-20 different ski areas each year.  As a result, we have skied at 36 different ski areas in New England and Eastern Townships.  However, this year will venture out west and Ski Banff (Lake Louise, Sunshine Village and Norquay).  In New England, we are interested in Sugarloaf, Black Mt. of ME, and MRG.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Gore
> Whiteface
> Saddleback
> 
> ...



Well if you hit Jay Peak on that card - might as well hit Owls Head they are 20-30 minutes apart.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 6, 2014)

1) Tremblant
2) Jay
3) Killington, just to cross it off the list.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 6, 2014)

I always shoot for 10 new ones, some years I'm more successful than others.  The plans for this year is...

1. Mt Hood Skibowl
2. Cooper Spur (if they open for night skiing this year)
3. Hoodoo
4. Mt. Ashland
5. Shasta
6. Warner Canyon
7. Willamette Pass
8. Middlebury
9. Suicide Six
10. Whaleback


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Well if you hit Jay Peak on that card - might as well hit Owls Head they are 20-30 minutes apart*.



How is Owl's Head compared with Mont Sutton?   The reason I want to go to Mont Sutton is because supposedly the trees are great.


----------



## abc (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm totally baffled by the title. Is it 3 places I intend to hit THIS YEAR? Or 3 places I haven't been but hope to hit SOME YEAR?

The second list is way more than 3, but I'm not planning on hitting that list much this year. So, I'll go with the first list: 3 places that are off my regular that I hope to hit this year.

1. Crested Butte -- it's on my RMSP, and I've never skied it. So I'm looking forward.
2. Sugarloaf -- 1st time last season, quite impressed, will hope to go back  
3. Stowe -- no need to say more


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 6, 2014)

Alta
Snowbird
Solitude
Brighton

As for the East, I think Whaleback (likely) and Saddleback (unlikely) are the only possibilities for new hits.


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 6, 2014)

For 2014-15 (all in Vermont):
  Burke
  Suicide Six
  Northeast Slopes
  (and Lyndon if it's open)

Woody


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2014)

Wildcat, as an adult. Mad river glen, Whifteface with snow and not rai**


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2014)

somewhere in CO - probably Eldora
burke
jay


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> How is Owl's Head compared with Mont Sutton?   The reason I want to go to Mont Sutton is because supposedly the trees are great.



Trees better at Sutton for sure.  Owls head has some decent gladed areas but over all Owls head is fun because of narrower trails.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 6, 2014)

My original response had me thinking east coast only.  I am heading west in March and thinking about getting to Salt Lake through Denver (Road tripping through the mountains) in which case I might hit 2 or 3 of the following;  Ski Cooper, Sunlight and Powderhorn (see Snoseek's TR from a couple of years ago)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jimk (Nov 6, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> I always shoot for 10 new ones, some years I'm more successful than others.  The plans for this year is...
> 
> 1. Mt Hood Skibowl
> 2. Cooper Spur (if they open for night skiing this year)
> ...



Ten new ones a year is gettin' around.  By the looks of your list you're starting to dive deep now:-D

Good thread for fantasizing on a rainy pre-season day in the mid-Atlantic.  We're probably still about a month out for the start of our season.  Some new-to-me areas I hope to hit this season are Breckenridge and Jackson Hole.  I have an Epic Pass and also expect to ski Vail for the first time since 1976.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2014)

Aiming low this year.

Sunapee
Pat's Peak
Crotched

Three more might be

Black NH
Sunday River
Burke


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2014)

Wildcat
Saddleback
Blue Hill after a coastal storm....just because.


----------



## Edd (Nov 6, 2014)

Southern Vermont continues to elude me. I finally hit Stratton recently. Left to try:

Magic

Okemo

Bromley 

Heading north:

Bolton

Owls Head

Big Squaw

Should be able to cross two of these suckers off the list.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely. ..

Mad River Glen
Middlebury

Hopefully...

Burke
Owls Head
S6
Whaleback


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely Middlebury 
Hopefully Owls Head, Berkshire East, Granite Gorge, S6, Abram


----------



## skifree (Nov 6, 2014)

Le Massif
Saddleback
Powderhouse Hill


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

Tin said:


> Wildcat
> Saddleback
> Blue Hill after a coastal storm....just because.



I'm so confused....I thought you said you have been to Wildcat?


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought it was just a "this year goal" sort of thing. I need to lay off the lunch time drinking, damn wisdom teeth.


----------



## KevinF (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely:  Middlebury Snow Bowl and Jackson Hole

One of these days I have to abandon my beloved Stowe and check out Smuggler's Notch...  I've just never felt like driving an hour around.  I've been saying "one of these days..." for a long time  though.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

KevinF said:


> Definitely:  Middlebury Snow Bowl and Jackson Hole
> 
> One of these days I have to abandon my beloved Stowe and check out Smuggler's Notch...  I've just never felt like driving an hour around.  I've been saying "one of these days..." for a long time  though.



It's well worth it. The terrain and uncrowded trails is your think you'll have a blast


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> It sounds like everything I love in a mountain, and the fact it's a museum to skiing makes it sound even better.



You've also said you haven't been to Cannon.  Which literally has the New England Ski Museum!  Consider adding it to that list.


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 6, 2014)

Pico!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't realistically know what I'll get to that's new to me.  But here's a shot at it

- Kanc Rec area. I can see it from my window, I've hiked up it, I've sledded it. But I've never bought the $5 ticket and used the rope tow.  Would be a blast on the right gear.
- Mt. Eustis.  Skinned it and rode it.  Hoping all their efforts pay off and they actually (re)open for real.  Would be happy to support the cause by buying a ticket.
- Bohemia.  Possible secret road trip mission in the works.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This thread resurfaces each year, and each year I post in it and fail miserably. Like Charlie Brown attempting to kick the football.
> 
> With that in mind, these are the three I would LIKE (no promises) to hit this season.
> 
> ...



Let's form a posse and I'll buy you lunch.  Pick a day.   Is that enough incentive to get you to MRG?


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2014)

Maine Ski Safari in 2015
Baker, Hermon, Jefferson and Titcomb.   
Top it off with a couple days of blower pow and frostbite in Saddleback glades!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2014)

Middlebury
Kanc Rec area.
and maybe s6

next year i need to explore ME more


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> - Bohemia.  Possible secret road trip mission in the works.



That would be one helluva a drive from New England


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That would be one helluva a drive from New England



About 20 hours. With some good stuff en route


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Gonna shred the Boston Mills gnar in Ohio on the way?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

Add it to the list!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> About 20 hours. With some good stuff en route



 if the snow was good I might be in for that or cat skiing in the chic Chocs.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

I hate cats.... More of a dog person


----------



## jack97 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> About 20 hours. With some good stuff en route





deadheadskier said:


> Gonna shred the Boston Mills gnar in Ohio on the way?



yep. I mapped it as well.  The question for me is whether I want to go a little south where I know they have seeded runs or go thru the Buffalo area where I first learn to ski.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

You guys are dopes. Just fly into SLC. It's cheaper, faster, and offers some stuff that would put that mountain to shame


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 6, 2014)

hunter

i moved recently, to an area that makes it more palatable as a day trip...so i hope to go there for the first time this year, and also hope to connect with the NY contingent when i do


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I hate cats.... More of a dog person




I know now but I was serious though.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You guys are dopes. Just fly into SLC. It's cheaper, faster, and offers some stuff that would put that mountain to shame



You're missing the point


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> You're missing the point



Please fill me


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Please fill me



Never been on a road trip eh?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Never been on a road trip eh?



To northern Michigan? Nope!


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 6, 2014)

Jackson Hole
Saddleback
Cannon (not new, but it's been 20 years)


----------



## Handbanana (Nov 6, 2014)

Think I can make it to
Wildcat
Bretton Woods
Sugarloaf 

Less likely
Jay 
Smuggs
Burke


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> To northern Michigan? Nope!



Well, you should.  It's pretty freak'n sweet!


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sugarloaf- How is it?

MRG

Crotched


----------



## Brad J (Nov 6, 2014)

Jackson hole
smugglers notch
Bolton valley
Burke


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 6, 2014)

Magic OR Smuggs. Haven't been to either, won't be able to visit both so I'll need to decide which one.

Sunlight - Looks like a pretty sweet hole in the wall ski area. I've heard it's never crowded too and holds pow for days, and has some pretty nice glades as well.

Jackson Hole - Tentatively planning a week, 4 days of which I'd be doing the steep and deep clinic. If I get up there I may also hit targee one day.


----------



## bluebird (Nov 6, 2014)

Smuggs - definitely

Black Mt of ME and Saddleback - Will try again to visit in conjunction with the summit (and hope work doesn't get in the way like last year)

Loon
Magic


----------



## crank (Nov 6, 2014)

I have never seen Middlebury College Snowbowl mentioned so many times anywhere ever.  What is even weirder is that it is on my list to try this year as well.  Kevin and I know an instructor there through our hanging with Epic Ski folks so I plan to hit it and get a tour.

Going to Telluride in Feb.

Don't really have a third new area though I am hoping to skin and ski Mt Moosilauke this winter.

I generally get 1 - 3 new places per year and though I haven't counted in a while I think I have skied about 90 different areas.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Its on so many people's list due to folks getting the Fox44 card


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> You've also said you haven't been to Cannon.  Which literally has the New England Ski Museum!  Consider adding it to that list.



If I ever get to NH, that would be #1 on my list.



billski said:


> Let's form a posse and I'll buy you lunch.  Pick a day.   Is that enough incentive to get you to MRG?



That would be awesome, but I don't know how realistic it is given the no snowboarding thing and the fact my Vermont trips are usually all carefully choreographed to certain weekends due to the fact my gf is a teacher.   If I get to MRG this year (and I hope I do) it will almost certainly be a last minute call when I'm already up in Vermont and the gf's family for some reason cant snowboard.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2014)

crank said:


> I have never seen Middlebury College Snowbowl mentioned so many times anywhere ever.  What is even weirder is that it is on my list to try this year as well.


I've skied Middlebury more times than you can shake a stick at. Starting back in the days of poma's only.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 7, 2014)

Of those that are more likely:

Jay
Loaf
Beast


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2014)

crank said:


> I have never seen Middlebury College Snowbowl mentioned so many times anywhere ever.  What is even weirder is that it is on my list to try this year as well.


I think it may have to do with people getting the Fox44 card.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 7, 2014)

Wildcat
Whiteface
Gore

I'm also adding in Red Mountain as a non-northeast area.  I'm so pumped to go cat-skiing!  (actually cat-boarding but I hate saying/typing that)

You guys that haven't been to Jay, if you like trees, you need to get there.  Make the effort to go after or during a good snow and you won't be disappointed.  Glades for days and they take quite a while (for an eastern area) to get tracked out.

Savemeasammy, maybe plan a Gore/Whiteface trip one weekend?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 7, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Savemeasammy, maybe plan a Gore/Whiteface trip one weekend?



Yes.  I will message you.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 7, 2014)

I can't keep it to 3...My 5 would be (listed in "priority" & feel free to tell me why I should change my priority):
Cannon,
MRG,
Sugarbush,
Smuggs,
Whiteface


----------



## buellski (Nov 7, 2014)

Canyons
Park City
Deer Valley


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 7, 2014)

buellski said:


> Canyons
> Park City
> Deer Valley



My friend just moved to Park City.  I'm hoping I can find a cheap flight this winter and visit for a long weekend.  Free lodging and Epic pass guest deals make it all so easy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I think it may have to do with people getting the Fox44 card.



I have the Fox44 card, but that's not the reason I listed it.  

My reason is due to all the positive comments I've read on here about it being pretty empty on Saturdays and supposedly having great tree skiing.


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 7, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I'm also adding in Red Mountain as a non-northeast area.  I'm so pumped to go cat-skiing!  (actually cat-boarding but I hate saying/typing that)




Red Mountain is awesome!  Really really good tree skiing, uncrowded, and great vibe.  Be sure to hit a day at Whitewater also.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have the Fox44 card, but that's not the reason I listed it.
> 
> My reason is due to all the positive comments I've read on here about it being pretty empty on Saturdays and supposedly having great tree skiing.



We planned on skiing there last year but never made it.  We had better options and January was not optimal when we planned on going there.  In our case it would have been because of the Fox 44 card.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 7, 2014)

Bolton Valley, Magic and Mt Tremblant


----------



## Quietman (Nov 7, 2014)

buellski said:


> Canyons
> Park City
> Deer Valley



Make the trip to Snowbasin while you're out there, you won't regret it!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 7, 2014)

Just to mix things up a little, here are three of the backcountry spots I've been meaning to visit:








"Lincoln's Chin" (NH)





Unnamed slide (near Charlemont, MA)





Unnamed drainage basin (NH)


Also wanting to check out this slackcountry in Southern NH:


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2014)

I have done the chin. Bottom of it is a little sketchy. is the slack country the old Crotch?


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 7, 2014)

That unnamed slide in Charlemont is on my list too.   I'm surprised I haven't skied it yet, I live 10 miles from there.  There is an amazingly steep powerline with great access no more than 10 minutes from there, probably why I haven't skied it yet.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 7, 2014)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Just to mix things up a little, here are three of the backcountry spots I've been meaning to visit:



Let me know when you are game for #1.  Look at it almost every day, but haven't ventured in on skis.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 8, 2014)

Crotched 
Magic
Wildcat

Would love to hit Smuggs, bush and jay but unlikely this season.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 8, 2014)

Jay, Wildcat and Crotched would be on my list


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 8, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I have done the chin. Bottom of it is a little sketchy. is the slack country the old Crotch?



Definitely the old Crotched East.  One I wouldn't mind seeing open again.   The interesting thing in that photo is the visible power line on the right.  When I skied there back in the early 80's (when both east and west were open) it always looked tempting but we never did it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Nov 8, 2014)

This reminds me I've always wanted to hit the Thunderbolt trail. But it's very much condition dependent so I'm not sure I'll get to it this year. Or for that matter, ANY year. It'll happen when it happens.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm saving my nickels this season for a handful of overnight stays/ ski all day / drive home trips to a few places in northern New England.  These have always been beyond my usual day trips, and I consider it to be inexcusable that I haven't ever been:
Saddleback
Sunday River
Jay Peak


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 10, 2014)

I would love to ski Katahdin again. It's been way too long. That place is unbelievable!


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> I'm saving my nickels this season for a handful of overnight stays/ ski all day / drive home trips to a few places in northern New England.  These have always been beyond my usual day trips, and I consider it to be inexcusable that I haven't ever been:
> Saddleback
> Sunday River
> Jay Peak



Good list!

Well we have sealed out fate ourselves with some guaranteed new - Sugarloaf, Lake Louise, Sunshine Village, Norquay - down payments have been made for those two trips.  We have a early season comp for SR, been there but - Black Mountain of ME is close so may pay a visit there too!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I have done the chin. Bottom of it is a little sketchy. is the slack country the old Crotch?



Bingo.  The sat photo is a little dated so the question is whether the stuff has filled in.  Which way did you approach Lincoln's Chin?  Over the ridge from Franconia or up from Lincoln?



catsup948 said:


> That unnamed slide in Charlemont is on my list too. I'm surprised I haven't skied it yet, I live 10 miles from there. There is an amazingly steep powerline with great access no more than 10 minutes from there, probably why I haven't skied it yet.



I've seen that powerline (and the one next to it) and wondered if they had decent skiing.  Let me know if you ski that middle slide.  I'm wondering if it is possible to ski the woods above it too.



Cannonball said:


> Let me know when you are game for #1. Look at it almost every day, but haven't ventured in on skis.



You thinking of the slides on the East or West face of Lincoln..?  The one posted there is the East side.  I'm thinking of doing an approach from Lincoln.  Either a long two days or a three day trip.



MadMadWorld said:


> I would love to ski Katahdin again. It's been way too long. That place is unbelievable!



That's on my list.  Missed out on an opening on the annual AMC trip a few years back. I've regretted it ever since.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2014)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Bingo.  The sat photo is a little dated so the question is whether the stuff has filled in.  Which way did you approach Lincoln's Chin?  Over the ridge from Franconia or up from Lincoln?


We actually climbed up the throat from the notch. Then skied down. My climbing buddies wanted to climb and I wanted to do both and talked them into skiing it as well.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 10, 2014)

Smuggs, MRG, Black NH


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gore
Plattekill
MRG


----------



## Tin (Nov 10, 2014)

The Crotched East area isn't worth the trip and needs A LOT of snow. The old lift lines and "Dipsy Doodle" to the far right were fun but you'll need some PTEX after. I skied it after the 29" from Nemo and still needed some core shots. I would stick to the back and side areas. I'm sure the cold weather trimming crew up there has cleared even more off the far West Ledges.


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 10, 2014)

Magic,  This should happen this year, as I have a Stratton pass so I will be in the area, and have the VT ski 3 pass to burn. 

Stowe,  Could possibly go there with my VT ski 3 pass, but I think the chances of it happening this season are <50%

Blue Hills,  High chance of this happening as I now work with someone who volunteers there.  Considering I no longer have a Wawa pass, I am inclined to finally try Big Blue for once.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone who answered Magic.  I'd be happy to make some turns & show you around. My new places to visit are all there.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Anyone who answered Magic.  I'd be happy to make some turns & show you around. My new places to visit are all there.



I can confirm this. Rusty and Jrmagic are great guides.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 12, 2014)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> You thinking of the slides on the East or West face of Lincoln..?  The one posted there is the East side.  I'm thinking of doing an approach from Lincoln.  Either a long two days or a three day trip.



That is a long, tough approach from Lincoln.  Much shorter going up and over.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 13, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That is a long, tough approach from Lincoln.  Much shorter going up and over.



I was originally thinking that Lincoln would be better to avoid getting trapped on the wrong side of the ridge by bad weather.. especially on a multi-day trip.  And to avoid having to climb the whole slide at the end of the day to get back home if the conditions are dicey at the top of the slide (cornices, ice buldges, etc.) ... But the more I think about it, the more I come to the conclusion that you don't want to be on that slide with any bad weather or dicey conditions up top (even wind)... and you would probably only want to attempt with a clear weather window either way.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 16, 2014)

Bolton Valley
Berkshire East
Crotched

Bolton and Crotched especially. I often go past the Crotch and haven't stopped, but due to the positive things I've read about on here, I'll be trying to go this year. I have a friend who rents out a place at Bolton and we are trying to get something figured out this year. I've heard that the terrain is very diverse for its size.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Nov 17, 2014)

MRG--I say this every year.  Maybe this will be the year it actually happens.
Wildcat
Attitash

Hoping to ski out west for the first time, too.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Gore
> Whiteface
> Saddleback
> 
> ...



This didn't happen...!  It won't happen this year, either.  We opted out of fox 44 card, so Gore and Whiteface are not likely at all.    

I am traveling from my in-laws' house to Maine today, and my route brings me through Bethel.  I will be making the short detour to ski Sunday River for the first time.  

I will also likely ski at Ragged and maybe Gunstock with the warren miller vouchers.  I've been to each place once, but it's been at least 25 years.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2015)

I do not have any plans to ski anything new this year. Plan on hitting Vail and Keystone (Keystone isn't my choice but It will be fun anyway) for the first time since 97


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 27, 2015)

Tenney
Black Mountain - NH
Attitash 

Are all on my list for this year.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 27, 2015)

Magic
Bromley
Sugarloaf (Or sunday river....we haven't decided yet...)


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2015)

Loveland, A Basin, Copper and bonus will be ....... Vail or Breck or possibly Keystone.  My son is skiing there this entire weekend so we will see about that.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## crank (Nov 27, 2015)

crank said:


> I have never seen Middlebury College Snowbowl mentioned so many times anywhere ever.  What is even weirder is that it is on my list to try this year as well.  Kevin and I know an instructor there through our hanging with Epic Ski folks so I plan to hit it and get a tour.
> 
> Going to Telluride in Feb.
> 
> ...



So last season I made it to Telluride but not Middlebury or Mt. Moosilauke.  Had an opportunity to ski Middlebury with some Epicskiers but opted for Smuggs that day instead mainly due to precipitation that was trending colder and whiter farther north.  Would have been a great year for the Moosilauke tour...for some reason I did no At skiing last season but a lot of XC closer to home.

This season I am adding Aspen and Snowmass for certain.


----------



## jimk (Nov 27, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I do not have any plans to ski anything new this year. Plan on hitting Vail and Keystone (Keystone isn't my choice but It will be fun anyway) for the first time since 97



There are some friendly bump runs and pretty glades at Keystone.
Geronimo:





Timberwolf:







crank said:


> So last season I made it to Telluride but not Middlebury or Mt. Moosilauke.  Had an opportunity to ski Middlebury with some Epicskiers but opted for Smuggs that day instead mainly due to precipitation that was trending colder and whiter farther north.  Would have been a great year for the Moosilauke tour...for some reason I did no At skiing last season but a lot of XC closer to home.
> 
> This season I am adding Aspen and Snowmass for certain.



I think I am going to get two days at Telluride in late Jan before Aspen.  Never been there.  What were a couple of highlights for you terrain-wise?  I know I hope to get into Revelation Bowl on a clear day when the scenery pops.
Not my pic:





I might get to Deer Valley for the first time this winter, but not certain yet.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 27, 2015)

Likely no new ones for me this yr. Very slim chances though: Mt Abram, Bromley, S6, King Pine


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Likely no new ones for me this yr. Very slim chances though: Mt Abram, Bromley, S6, King Pine



Actually come to think of it may go do S6


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 27, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Actually come to think of it may go do S6



May pair S6 with Whaleback on a powder day. S6 cheap midweek and have a BOGO then hit Whale on way back when they open at 1 or 3.....low competition for decently pitched fresh turns


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 27, 2015)

New Mountains for me this season-

Whaleback
Pats Peak
Possibly Crotched, S6 Skiway, Abram, King Pine

Returned after a few years-

Cannon, BW, Wildcat, Gunny, magic, smuggs
Possibly Tenney, WV, Tash, Cranmore


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 27, 2015)

Taos, will be a new one for me this year.


----------



## gregnye (Nov 27, 2015)

Tenny,
Magic,
Sunday River


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2015)

jimk said:


> There are some friendly bump runs and pretty glades at Keystone.
> Geronimo:
> 
> 
> ...



My son was at Keystone yesterday and the night before.  Today he was at A basin.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Nov 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> My son was at Keystone yesterday and the night before.  Today he was at A basin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



A friend of mine and long time CO skier posted this info on Thanksgiving Day about the exceptional early conditions at Keystone:

"Skied again today. Keystone opened at 8:30 for the first time this season. The place has been packed all week. Now I know why.

Rode up with a patroller who told me that Keystone has had more snow this year than any other Vail owned resort: 80 inches. Things like that just do not happen at Keystone - the regular “low snow” winner of Vail owned hills.

North Peak opens Friday with a nice mix of groomed black and blue terrain and fresh ungroomed blacks. It appears that the entire hill will be open. Keystone is even trying to get Mozart open on the backside of Dercum Mountain so people don’t have to take the Outpost Gondola to North Peak. Best news: Diamondback may open this weekend and there is a chance that MineShaft will too.. Both are black. One is groomed and one isn’t. I’ve never heard of Mineshaft opening in November.

Considering how bad things looked less than three weeks ago, things sure are looking very good now,"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> This thread resurfaces each year, and each year I post in it and fail miserably. Like Charlie Brown attempting to kick the football.  With that in mind, these are the three I would LIKE (no promises) to hit this season.
> 
> 1) Middlebury Snowbowl
> 2) Mont Sutton
> ...



Looking back at 2014, I achieved one of the three.  Depending on perception, either a terrible completion percentage or a great batting average.

This year, I know someone who moved to New Hampshire, so if I don't get to a NH ski area or two this year it may never happen.

1) Mont Sutton
2) Cannon
3) Loon


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2015)

Berkshire e is the place. This winter.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 30, 2015)

Cannon. I have been but it has been years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 30, 2015)

Mt. Orford 


.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 30, 2015)

1.) Sugarloaf:  Part of my M.A.X pass. Looks pretty awesome, the only downside is the place looks a little outdated.  But the skiing is going to be great.

2.) Mad River Glen: Making two weekend trips to Sugarbush this year, hopefully I can get the family next door for one of those days.

3.) Shawnee Peak:  Is this place any good?  Seems to be a nice medium sized mountain...


----------



## HouseQuinn (Dec 1, 2015)

This is my year to explore more VT. Top 3:

Jay
Sugarbush
Smuggs

2nd tier:
Magic
MRG
Pico
Killington


----------



## danimals (Dec 1, 2015)

1.Magic
2.Plattekill
3.Blue knob


----------



## yeggous (Dec 1, 2015)

1. King Pine: they are on my valley pass so I'll hit them up some night

2. Mt Snow: don't expect to like the terrain or crowds, but the ticket is free with my Granite Pass.

3. Stowe: don't know why fate conspires to keep me away


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 1, 2015)

Copper
Killington
Pico

Can't believe I haven't been to the bottom two yet, but the lodging is all set so it is on.  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 7, 2015)

HouseQuinn said:


> This is my year to explore more VT. Top 3:
> 
> Jay
> Sugarbush
> ...



I've been skiing sugarbush my whole life (bout 30 years) and I've never been to smuggs. I keep meaning to go when I'm up there but somehow I never make it


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 7, 2015)

mikestaple said:


> Copper
> Killington
> Pico
> 
> ...



Went to pico for the first time last year and it was fantastic. I would much prefer to go there than killington


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 8, 2015)

Taos, MRG, and the woods! Built my touring setup this offseason, so it's time to go explore.


----------

